# tenderquick cure: amounts and times per pound (wet and dry)



## tasunkawitko

g'morning, folks -

i had this information down, but seem to have misplaced it. i can't check the bag, because it was torn long ago and the tenderquick itself ended up in a ziplock bag.








what i need is:

a) the amount of tenderquick needed for curing with a dry cure per pound of meat, and the time for curing per inch of thickness.

b) the amount of tenderquick needed for curing with a brine cure per pound of meat, and the time for curing per inch of thickness.

thanks in advance -

ron


----------



## grampyskids

All the info is on their website. . mortonsalt.com.

Here goes: 1TBS per ponnd of meat for 4-8 hours.

Brining: 1C to 4 Cups of water for 24 hours.

Good Luck


----------



## tasunkawitko

hey, thanks grampyskids - i've been looking around on their site all morning, but haven't been able to find it. i used to be good at this internet stuff, but i guess technology has passed me by!

the meat i'll be using wil be whole cuts, 1-2 inches thick, so i'll see how this works - thanks!


----------



## fpnmf

http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salt


----------



## tasunkawitko

very nice resource, fpnf - thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl

What you gonna cure TW?


----------



## boykjo

If your going to wet brine cure I went 1/4 cup of tenderquick to 2 cups of water which will be 50% less cure to water than the recommended ammount. The meat was too salty to me with the directions on the bag....Just a heads up

Joe


----------



## tasunkawitko

I've got a lot of ideas, all with venison - some new and some i've tried before but need tweaking:

Romanian pastramă (not pastrami)

"dry beef" (some call it chipped beef)

ground venison maple bacon

pepperoni, bologna and salami


----------



## SmokinAl

Can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## doctord1955

Has anyone ever noticed or thought that TQ seems to change flavor as it sits in freezer.  It seemed to me that it loses flavor or something!  maybe its just me!


----------



## sprky

OK i have a bag of Morton's Tender Quick in my hand. Wanted to post a pic but naturally batteries are dead.

The following info is taken right from the bag.

Tender Quick is a blend of the finest quality salt, sugar and meat curing ingredients. It is perfectly blended for fast cure action and improved flavor and color of the meats. 

*Curing Meats In Your Kitchen*

Use fresh or completely thawed frozen meat that is clean and chilled to 36-40 degrees Fahrenheit internal temperature. Pork chops, spare ribs, chicken and other small cuts of meat can be cured with 1/2 ounce(1 tablespoon) of Tender Quick cure per pound of meat. Rub cure into meat thoroughly then place in clean bag and tie securely. Store in refrigerator at 36-40 degrees Fahrenheit for 4-8 hours hours to cure. Rinse just prior to cooking. For brine curing, dissolve 1 cup Tender Quick cure in 4 cups of water. Place meat in brine, refrigerator and allow to cure for 24 hours. For pumping pickle, follow proportions for brine curing.

Ideal for dry curing, brine curing, and making a pumping pickle. Follow recipe directions carefully. Cook meat before eating.


----------



## venture

ShooterRick gave us an excellent Canadian Bacon recipe that addresses this:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/74611/requested-cb-recipe

Hope you find this to be of help.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## tasunkawitko

great onfo, guys - thanks for posting.

i think i have it all figured out except when it comes to the brine cure. it seem to me (and i could be wrong) that shooter rick's formula is for dry curing. at the same time, it also seems to me that the 24 hours recommended on the tq bag for brine curing might not be adequate for thicker cuts. anyone have any advice or thoughts when it comes to this?

thanks!


----------



## teeznuts

Print this and glue it to your ziplock


----------



## tasunkawitko

good one, teez!

thanks to all - based on the information i have gleaned from various sources, here's the "primer" that i have assembled. if anyone can fill in any blanks and/or spot any major errors, please let me know:



> ground meat (sausage cure) - 1.5 teaspoons per pound, cure overnight
> whole cuts, dry cure - 1 tablespoon per pound, cure 5 days per inch of thickness
> whole cuts, brine cure - 1 cup tenderquick to 4 cups water (i don't yet have a time available per inch of thickness - will update when i can)
> 
> The following info is taken right from the bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curing Meats In Your Kitchen
> 
> Use fresh or completely thawed frozen meat that is clean and chilled to 36-40 degrees Fahrenheit internal temperature. Pork chops, spare ribs, chicken and other small cuts of meat can be cured with 1/2 ounce(1 tablespoon) of Tender Quick cure per pound of meat. Rub cure into meat thoroughly then place in clean bag and tie securely. Store in refrigerator at 36-40 degrees Fahrenheit for 4-8 hours hours to cure. Rinse just prior to cooking. For brine curing, dissolve 1 cup Tender Quick cure in 4 cups of water. Place meat in brine, refrigerator and allow to cure for 24 hours. For pumping pickle, follow proportions for brine curing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curing times: You should figure 1 day cure time per 1/4-inch from center of meat out. In other words measure the total thickness of the meat and divide by 2. Divide this result by 0.25. The result of this is the minimum number of days suggested to cure.
Click to expand...


----------



## venture

The dry cure time for whole meat cuts of two to three inch thickness would be closer to 4 to 6 days as I calculate it.  Two inch cut is one inch from center. One inch is 4 quarters or 4 days based on Shooters formula.  I simplify the calculation by going 2 days for each inch of thickness.  Math works out the same.  These are minimum times and a couple days extra for safety doesn't hurt.  Thick cuts, you get into injections and the brine cure may be preferred?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## tasunkawitko

agreed, venture - in fact, on one site they recommend a combination of injecting and brine-curing, especially if there is any bone involved. the recommendation is to inject along the bone, especially at the ends of the bone.


----------



## venture

Yes, if I inject cure, I prefer to brine. For cuts two to three inches thick, I use a dry cure because it saves room in the fridge.  No dedicated fridge here.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## sausageboy

teeznuts said:


> Print this and glue it to your ziplock







TasunkaWitko said:


> good one, teez!
> 
> thanks to all - based on the information i have gleaned from various sources, here's the "primer" that i have assembled. if anyone can fill in any blanks and/or spot any major errors, please let me know:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ground meat (sausage cure) - 1.5 teaspoons per pound, cure overnight
> *whole cuts, dry cure - 1 tablespoon per pound, cure 5 days per inch of thickness*
> whole cuts, brine cure - 1 cup tenderquick to 4 cups water (i don't yet have a time available per inch of thickness - will update when i can)
> 
> The following info is taken right from the bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curing Meats In Your Kitchen
> 
> Use fresh or completely thawed frozen meat that is clean and chilled to 36-40 degrees Fahrenheit internal temperature. Pork chops, spare ribs, chicken and other small cuts of meat can be cured with 1/2 ounce(1 tablespoon) of Tender Quick cure per pound of meat. Rub cure into meat thoroughly then place in clean bag and tie securely. Store in refrigerator at 36-40 degrees Fahrenheit for 4-8 hours hours to cure. Rinse just prior to cooking. For brine curing, dissolve 1 cup Tender Quick cure in 4 cups of water. Place meat in brine, refrigerator and allow to cure for 24 hours. For pumping pickle, follow proportions for brine curing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curing times: You should figure 1 day cure time per 1/4-inch from center of meat out. In other words measure the total thickness of the meat and divide by 2. Divide this result by 0.25. The result of this is the minimum number of days suggested to cure.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...






TasunkaWitko said:


> hey, thanks grampyskids - i've been looking around on their site all morning, but haven't been able to find it. i used to be good at this internet stuff, but i guess technology has passed me by!
> 
> the meat i'll be using wil be whole cuts, 1-2 inches thick, so i'll see how this works - thanks!


I dry cure whole cuts up to 3 inches thick for 2 1/2 days per inch of height.

Anything more than 3" or with bone, I combination cure.

I mix 1/3 of the required cure with a little water and inject, rub on the rest.

I've never found a good reason to brine cure.


----------

